
Elon Musk Hits Traffic Pylon with New Cybertruck After Dinner in Malibu - jackfoxy
https://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-hits-traffic-pylon-with-new-cybertruck-after-1840307783
======
NeuNeurosis
This article was very cringe worthy. The guy is straight up hating on Musk and
making a big deal out of him driving around "possibly illegally". What a joke
of an article.

------
sunstone
And this is news?

------
buboard
the visibility in that "car" is awful

~~~
vb6sp6
did you ride in in at the tesla event?

~~~
buboard
of course not. i m a certified expert after watching this video

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c88Tvz16drg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c88Tvz16drg)

